# Electric Eel HD J cable setup



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

One of the things I saw at the WWETT show. This is the heavy duty version with a 1/2" drum cable inside. Stiff enough so it'll hold 3' sticking out. 

Also got a new drill for it. Thinking this will be a good setup for inside bathrooms and roofs.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Wait....what?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've considered a J cable set us as well. It would be a nice option to have for tight areas or smaller lines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Thinking about running it in the k60 as well?


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I have some 5dn cable in the shop. I wish it had the classic eel ends like the 1 1/4 does. It's flexible yet it'll torque up like it's big brother. Eel cable is some amazing stuff when you really crank on it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

PPRI said:


> I have some 5dn cable in the shop. I wish it had the classic eel ends like the 1 1/4 does. It's flexible yet it'll torque up like it's big brother. Eel cable is some amazing stuff when you really crank on it.


The J cable is one step up in size. 7/8 x 6. Has the same type of end as the 1-1/4 just smaller. I also bought the adapter to go from 1-1/4 to 7/8.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I just wonder if it is small enough or could I just use 1 1/4 when I use 7/8? 5/8 can work in 2" lines.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I have the J-Cable set up, be very very very careful with it. Don't run it with 1.25" and keep it out a serious blockages, I've flipped it before and had to pull it out of the clean out with my van.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Will said:


> I have the J-Cable set up, be very very very careful with it. Don't run it with 1.25" and keep it out a serious blockages, I've flipped it before and had to pull it out of the clean out with my van.


When you flipped the cable.....

-what were you using to power it? Drill, model C?

-which cable? regular or the heavy duty version?

-have you ever flipped the K60 cable?

-what cutter head were you using when flipped?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> When you flipped the cable.....
> 
> -what were you using to power it? Drill, model C?
> 
> ...



Model C

regular

no

don't remember


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Well an update. Did an area drain job today that the k60 and jetter couldn't do. Used the arrowhead. The drill was the real kicker. Say what you want about asstyme but he picks an outstanding drill. 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004C05HBG...e=UTF8&qid=1457582985&sr=sr-1&keywords=makita

Removed about a 5gal bucket of roots and the Jcable had no problem making the nondirectional tee drains. Now one thing is I did break kink one cable and broke the innercore on another cable.....completely operator error. I was frustrated with the HO and wasn't paying attention.

Glad I saw this cable at the show.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

You know I threw that drill in my truck months ago and still haven't brought myself to try it. Seems dinky compared to the super hawg


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> One of the things I saw at the WWETT show. This is the heavy duty version with a 1/2" drum cable inside. Stiff enough so it'll hold 3' sticking out.
> 
> Also got a new drill for it. Thinking this will be a good setup for inside bathrooms and roofs.


I want to see this picture if you can post it again


----------

